# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Distance running and steroids.

## matttrix79

Hi I just wondered if there was a suitable cycle out there for me? I mostly train cardio workouts as I play a lot of soccer and am also in training for a few 10k runs this year. The problem is just lately I've been struggling with a few minor injuries and just don't seem to have the fire in my belly that I had in my 20's (now 32). I seem to be slower and not as strong too. I realise most steroids would help with that but I don't want to sacrifice my cardio. I take a host of natural products to help my testosterone (tribulus,long jack, ZMA) but age is beating me. Also I would think hgh would be a little to expensive go me. So any advice?

----------


## Times Roman

winnie is what ben johnson was using.

i personally don't like winnie. kills my knees.

btw... what are your stats?
age = 32
height?
weight?
bf%
lifting experience?
nutrition knowledge?

welcome to the board mate!
---Roman

----------


## matttrix79

Ok here goes,

Age 32.
5.11ft.
182 pounds.
12% bf (last checked 14days ago)

I have been a regular gym user for over 10 years. So over that period I would like to say I have gained a reasonable amount of knowledge about how to train and what works for me. I do 3x 1hr weight sessions a week mostly focusing on strength gains. I manage 2 road runs a week usually a 4mile on a Wednesday and a 6.2mile on a Sunday. Then I have one football match (soccer) a week. I can't do soccer training as my knee gets to sore. The doctor says its just wear and tear.... 
I eat clean although I get through alot of calories to keep my weight up a little (slim is good for running but I don't want to be a push over in the field) and I like to think my nutritional knowledge is decent. ish lol. 

So the problem is I'm getting slower and weaker lol. I could counter this by training harder. But my knee won't take it. But I'm noticeable less aggressive on the field too these days. I need more bite. And help to repair faster.

I need extra help :-) I realise there's no miracles out there. Age is catching me lol. 




.

----------


## V-ROID

Ever give resveratrol a try?

----------


## matttrix79

resveratrol? Do you mean to help with my knee? I heard it could be used to help with inflammation. But not sure how else it could help? Plus I don't really know anyone that has tried it. Is it made from red wine lol?

----------


## V-ROID

Sorry no not to help with the knee, I meant for endurance. But I guess it is your knee that can't endure... I take 3 caps before a road bike ride and keeps me going for 2 hours.

----------


## matttrix79

Cheers anyway, I'll do alittle research into that and see what it's all about and see if it would help me. Do you notice a difference? I could perhaps add it to race days?

----------


## Times Roman

I've been taking resveratrol for years, and this is the first Ive heard that endurance is a benefit.

For knee/joint pain
MSM - 5 grams a day.... forever
it takes a few weeks to kick in. in less than a month, one day you will just notice that your knees haven't been bothering you as much lately
buy the powder
it costs pennies a day when you buy it in bulk.

----------


## matttrix79

-Roman, why do you take resveratrol? What do you find it helps with. You've been taking it for a while so you must rate it. And I've had a look around at MSM. It's seems a pretty affordable supplement. Plus will hopefully allow me to train my legs alittle harder in the future. Only problem now is my testosterone levels . Anything out there for that? Tribulus helps alittle but makes me wanna urinate all the time lol. Long jack I feel is a waste of time. And I also take a night time ZMA supplement (happy with this one though). I need more strength and aggression, so I'm guessing I need testosterone . 

A friend advised- a Deca /Tes combo. To aid healing and get my bite back. But I need someone with knowledge to advise.

----------


## Times Roman

> -Roman, why do you take resveratrol? What do you find it helps with. You've been taking it for a while so you must rate it. And I've had a look around at MSM. It's seems a pretty affordable supplement. Plus will hopefully allow me to train my legs alittle harder in the future. Only problem now is my testosterone levels . Anything out there for that? Tribulus helps alittle but makes me wanna urinate all the time lol. Long jack I feel is a waste of time. And I also take a night time ZMA supplement (happy with this one though). I need more strength and aggression, so I'm guessing I need testosterone . 
> 
> A friend advised- a Deca/Tes combo. To aid healing and get my bite back. But I need someone with knowledge to advise.


I adhere to the philosophies of what one would call..."Life Extenders" 
Life extenders have been raving about resveratrol for years now. It is a documented fact that in shorter lived mammals a caloric restricted diet increases life span by about 30%. The main benefit of resveratrol is that in these very same mammals, when taken in appropriate amounts, it mimics the benefits of a caloric restricted diet, without having to restrict calories. In fact, some pretty fat mammals have had their lives extended 30% period as well.

We extrapolate this data into longer lived humans, but to see if the same 30% extension works, we'd have trial periods of 50+ years or so. We've only really known about resveratrol for less than 20 years. Remember the French and their horrible diets? why did they live so long? it is attributable to the resveratrol found in the wine they drink, which gets it from red grape skin. It is basically an antifungal. it is also an excellent anti oxydent, much better so than vit. c or the the others. So we (I) take resveratrol under the assumption that what is good for my fellow mammals, is also good for me, (without all the supporting clinical data, which is still years away)

Now, I purchased a kilo of 40% pure resveratrol powder maybe 6 years or so ago, and take every day. And I still have maybe a two or so year supply left.

About your test levels. From a supplement viewpoint, there is really nothing that will raise your test levels in the long term, as defined by more than a few days. Before you start taking testosterone, get your blood panels done, including free/total test. Only this will tell you if you need more testosterone.

Let me know if you need anything else?
---Roman

----------


## V-ROID

I have been following a strict IF program for a few months now and take 2000mg of resveratrol (Life Smart Labs Extreme Juice Capsules) at 5am to help get me going and it seems to help satiate my hunger. I also take them for longevity reasons. Will have to look into buying bulk but have heard stories that some resveratrol is about 50% as potent due to being ground up stems or something I dunno... As for the endurance aspect, don't remember where I first heard about it, I tend to just hang onto the pertinent info and forget the why and where. I can DEFINITELY push harder on a 2 hour road bike ride after ingesting 6000mg (3 doses) of resveratrol before shoving off. Here is a link that talks about the possible endurance boost from resveratrol: http://www.poweringmuscles.com/article.php?id=24

"The one study of resveratrol’s effects on endurance performance was conducted at the Institute of Genetics and Molecular and Cellular Biology in France and published in the online journal Cell in 2006. According to the results of this study, on average, mice were able to run twice as far to exhaustion following high-dose resveratrol supplementation than they were normally. "

----------


## aronjrsmil

or if you want something very bad for your heart, but will keep you going forever...try EPO...

----------


## bbadger22

why is epo bad for your heart?? Just wondering??

----------


## greenwell001

Equipoise increases red blood cells, which could help with endurance and lactic acid build up. I do 3-5 miles a day and struggled with knee pain as well, until I found out about pose running. Check out pose running one you tube, most efficient, less impact running there is. I got faster as well, shaved about 3 min off my 10k in 4 months. It is effortless style of running. Just look at the Ethiopian runners, they learned to run on the balls of there feet since the highly cushioned shoes were not available to them. This is the natural way to run, heel striking is the devil for your joints.

----------

